# Can I claim Social Welfare if...........



## nh1971 (25 Nov 2009)

I ask my employer to allow me to go from Full Time work to part time work?  Can I claim for the other days?  What do I need to do?

Also does my employer have to allow me to go back to full time work if I want to.


----------



## Berni (25 Nov 2009)

No you can't claim social welfare if it is at your own request that your hours are cut.


----------



## nh1971 (26 Nov 2009)

Thank you for your reply.  What if my employer gives me a letter to say that they put me on part time?  I know they did that for other staff who were put on part time work


----------



## Berni (26 Nov 2009)

That would be fraud. Were the other staff put on part time by their own choice or the company's?


----------



## nh1971 (26 Nov 2009)

Thanks.  I'll will have to think about what to do.  The other staff were at Companys choice.  Downturn in business.


----------

